# Batman



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 23, 2020)

A couple in their nineties are both having problems remembering things. During a checkup, the doctor tells them that they’re physically okay, but they might want to start writing things down to help them remember.
Later that night, while watching TV, the old man gets up from his chair.
“Want anything while I’m in the kitchen?” he asks.
“Will you get me a bowl of ice cream?”
“Sure.”
“Don’t you think you should write it down so you can remember it?” she asks. “No, I can remember it.”
“Well, I’d like some strawberries on top, too. Maybe you should write it down, so’s not to forget it?”
He says, “I can remember that. You want a bowl of ice cream with strawberries.”
“I’d also like whipped cream. I’m certain you’ll forget that, write it down?” she asks.
Irritated, he says, “I don’t need to write it down, I can remember it!
Ice cream with strawberries and whipped cream – I got it, for goodness sake!”
Then he toddles into the kitchen.
After about 20 minutes, the old man returns from the kitchen and hands his wife a plate of bacon and eggs.
She stares at the plate for a moment. “Where’s my toast?”
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Don't forget to tip your waitresses...


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)

A guy goes into a bar in Louisiana where there is a robot bartender.
The robot says, “What will you have?”
The guy replies, “Whiskey.”
The robot brings back his drink and asks,
“What’s your IQ?”
The guy say, “168.”
The robot continues to talk about physics, space exploration, and medical technology.

After the guy leaves and the more he thinks about it, the more curious he gets, so he decides to go back.

The robot asks, “What’s your drink?”

The guy answers, “Whiskey.”
The robot returns with his drink and asks,
“What’s your IQ?”
The man replies, “100.”
The robot talks about Nascar, Budweiser, the Lions, and LSU.

The man finishes his drink, leaves, but is so interested in his “experiment” that he decides to try again.
He enters the bar and, as usual, the robot asks him what he want to drink.
The man replies, “Whiskey.”
The robot brings the drink and asks, “What’s your IQ?”
The man answers, “35”.
The robot leans in real close and asks,
“So . . . Do you folks really think you’re going to impeach Donald Trump?”


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)

A guy comes to work very sick and asks his boss for advice.

The boss says, "You know, if it were me, I'd just go home and let my wife really take care of me in all aspects, if you know what I mean. Now go and do just that, Roger, you look pretty bad."

The guy gratefully leaves and comes back the next day, looking much better.

"So, how was it?" asks the boss, "Everything alright?"

"Yes," replies the guy, "I feel much better, thank you. By the way, you have really nice furniture!"


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)

View attachment 303229


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 7, 2020)

SaxxyBlues would really like to thank you for your OP... You have a great sense of humor... Life is good...


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2020)




----------

